

Ultimate music experience for YouTube content - AlexWD
http://demiba.com/radio
The idea is simple: There's a plethora of Music content on YouTube but the experience of listening to music on youtube isn't optimized for music. With Demiba that's what we aim to do.<p>A few of our key features:<p>-Create radio stations with as many genre/artist seeds as you want
-Save music in a personal library
-Listen to music via natural playlists. For example, by artist, by album, etc..
-Demiba automatically attempts to find the highest quality most suitable video for each song so you get the best experience.<p>And lots more.<p>We've been working really hard on this and would love some feedback.
======
AlexWD
The idea is simple: There's a plethora of Music content on YouTube but the
experience of listening to music on youtube isn't optimized for music. With
Demiba that's what we aim to do.

A few of our key features:

-Create radio stations with as many genre/artist seeds as you want -Save music in a personal library -Listen to music via natural playlists. For example, by artist, by album, etc.. -Demiba automatically attempts to find the highest quality most suitable video for each song so you get the best experience.

And lots more.

